Ask HN: Which tool do you use to configure your DNS entries? - wkoszek
======
stevekemp
I suspect most individuals use online control-panels, from their domain-
registrars.

If you need to be dynamic, or outsource your DNS, there are options from Dynn,
Digital Ocean, Amazon, etc, which allow you to use their API (and optionally a
panel-interface).

Those APIs can be wired up to allow you to update things frequently if you
wish, for example automating zone-transfers from a hidden-master, or
converting a git-repository of text-files into live DNS entries.

Really your question is quite broad, and a more specific question would be
required to provide a decent reply.

------
147
I started using Google Cloud DNS and I find it nice that I can export my DNS
entries as yaml and then keep it version controlled.

------
chrisked
Configuring mostly through the web interface of dnsmadeeasy. Great service,
good pricing.

------
skiltz
Cloudflare.

------
icedchai
vim. I've been operating my own DNS servers for over 20 years.

